# My Russian Hybrids



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

.....


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pix! I love the circle of attendants around her.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

yeah, i thought that one was great. The other one was too busy laying for me to get any real good shots of her.....I want to take pics of all my queens like these...


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Great Pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------

